# 2 Horse Trailer Restoration



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

So If you saw my last board post I will looking into getting a horse trailer. That last horse trailer I looked at was a mess. The lady said it was 2000 and everything was fine with it. HA HA HA HA HA, not. When we went to go see it. It was much worse then she had said. The frame was so bad......So I scraped that option. Soon after I found a different horse trailer that was around 2 hours away. My trainer was leaving for a horse show for the week. So he could not get it. So I asked if she could bring it up. She did for gas money. Its a nice 2 horse straight load. Needs some rust work. Some welding. New paint. Other then that its fine. Frame is good. Pulls nice and straight. I was planning on painting it in my college classes that I am taking this fall. They are on body repair and painting for cars....I have painted my own car and knows what it takes. So I was wondering, what color ideas do you think would look good. I like blues, whites and purples.

ETA: See pictures below


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think white would be cooler if that matters....or at least a white top. The link isn't working for me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

White is a good color for resale. Although blues & greens, etc are nice for accents, they will clash with the tow vehicle.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The pictures didn't work for me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Here are the photos


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That's a NICE lil wagon! 

From the pics, it looks ready to roll. 

As for color, is resale the plan anytime soon? Or are ya keeping it to use as long as it fits your needs?

Resale, I'd go white or cream. To keep, I'd do something cool. 
You could stay with a basic color, I'd suggest a lighter color, but you could do "ghost" graphics or a pearl clear, or white with heavy metal flake (sounds funky but is actually neat). Could even ghost your last name on the nose. 
The options are plenty, but I'd think, for you, jazz it up a lil. And make it YOURS and fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Phly said:


> That's a NICE lil wagon!
> 
> From the pics, it looks ready to roll.
> 
> ...



Yep it is ready to roll. Its super nice. Just needs pads, and paint and I am done. I dont plan on selling it. I only have 1 horse and dont need anything bigger.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's the same style as my first trailer. It looks tall - do you know the height? If you're keeping it, then I think you paint to either match or compliment your tow vehicle. Please remember the before, during and after pictures.

P.S. Whatever the outside colour, apparently horses prefer a light coloured interior as it makes it more inviting and less claustrophobic.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> That's the same style as my first trailer. It looks tall - do you know the height? If you're keeping it, then I think you paint to either match or compliment your tow vehicle. Please remember the before, during and after pictures.
> 
> P.S. Whatever the outside colour, apparently horses prefer a light coloured interior as it makes it more inviting and less claustrophobic.



Yes the height was around 7 something. Its thoroughbred height. I plan on painting the inside a cream color.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's awesome, congrats! I just bought my first horse trailer a couple weeks ago. It actually looks exactly like yours, from the placement of all the doors and windows, right down to the horseshoe hooks in the tack area. I saw a horse trailer the same color as yours on craigslist. You wouldn't happen to be in AZ? From your pictures it looks possible. My trailer is an 83 Taylor that was actually made in Glendale AZ, that's why I ask.


----------



## NevCowgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Since your planning on keeping it I think something unique would be cool. Im not a big fan of the blue thats on it but i think it would look cool if you repainted it like it is but just did the white and then where the blue is either purple or a light green would be pretty cool.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Whisper22 said:


> That's awesome, congrats! I just bought my first horse trailer a couple weeks ago. It actually looks exactly like yours, from the placement of all the doors and windows, right down to the horseshoe hooks in the tack area. I saw a horse trailer the same color as yours on craigslist. You wouldn't happen to be in AZ? From your pictures it looks possible. My trailer is an 83 Taylor that was actually made in Glendale AZ, that's why I ask.



Yes I am from AZ. I live up in Prescott.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is a nice trailer fixing it up will be easy


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Freemare said:


> Yes I am from AZ. I live up in Prescott.


Well I knew it looked familiar. If you looked on craigslist alot you would probably recognize mine too.


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Whisper22 said:


> That's awesome, congrats! I just bought my first horse trailer a couple weeks ago. It actually looks exactly like yours, from the placement of all the doors and windows, right down to the horseshoe hooks in the tack area. I saw a horse trailer the same color as yours on craigslist. You wouldn't happen to be in AZ? From your pictures it looks possible. My trailer is an 83 Taylor that was actually made in Glendale AZ, that's why I ask.



Mine is a 84 and is made in glendale as well.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

So we basically have the same trailer. I would love to see what you end up doing with it.
This is mine. I can't wait to get stated, but it's been tough finding the time.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I would do white, and if you are feeling really creative, maybe do some accents that match the color of your vehicle. Black, dark blue, whatever color your truck is. Tribal sort of designs are my personal favorite, but you could also do scenery. I honestly wouldn't paint the whole thing purple or anything too crazy. Dark blue is as far as I would go into color, and that's only if the truck is that color. Black is also pushing it. Darker the color the more it conducts heat, though I'm sure none of this is news to you


----------

